# Leisure Battery replacement



## VenturerDave (Oct 2, 2009)

Hi

I have a 2009 Autotrail Apache tat we replaced just over 12 months ago so the warranty has expired.

On visiting the van this morning the led gauge above the door is showing just two leds rather the the eight that should show when fully charged. Our 100w solar panel is charging both engine ad domestic batteries according to the controller. Ten days ago we were on a site with EHU so the battery would have been well charged after the weekend.

When put on the load test the battery meter of the caravan centre where we store the MH showed 9v suggesting the battery is shot. 

My quandary is when replacing the battery should I upgrade to second one or do I keep to just one but replace it with a Varta Silver Dynamic 019 Battery (H3) that i being suggested as a superior battery to conventional lead acid leisure batteries. Would one battery of the better sort be adequate my normal use ie no inverters or high consumption items.

Any thought to help with my decision would be appreciated.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Check the van out fully.

We got back last Friday. On Sunday I heard the Fridge igniter clicking as I forgot to turn the Fridge to 'OFF'.

Yesterday I went in the van to get something out of the wardrobe. The Alde circulating pump was running as I forgot to switch the 'radiator' setting off and turn the Thermostat setting down.

I thought my solar was not doing much charging as well but it seems much better now.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

The Varta Silver Dynamic range has been reported as a much more suitable battery than the one's we have all previously used.....

as regards one or two, only you knows how much capacity you NEED - if having more would help, then I would install two new ones, but if it is marginal the cost may be greater than you wish...

Tayna batteries have good prices for all batteries so worth looking at IMO;

http://www.tayna.co.uk/search/varta silver

we installed 2 so that our use can be effectively "unlimited", along with two solar panels to keep topped up and EHU is no longer regarded as necessary - we are happy just on battery power even with winter TV use.....

Dave


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Have used Tayna and I can certainly can recommend them  
Both by post or at their place!


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Simple way to judge I would think . . . if you have got on OK so far with a single battery, it sounds as if you don't need two.

You could always fit a higher rated one, dependent of course upon the physical size of a higher capacity battery. I think that's what I would do.

Dave


----------



## Imbiber (May 11, 2007)

Recently had 3 x Varta Silver Dynamic's fitted purchased from Just Car Batteries: 
http://www.justcarbatteries.co.uk/varta-silver-dynamic-019-battery-h3.html

Excellent service.


----------



## nidge1 (Jul 26, 2009)

*Leisure Battery*

Hi,
I recently replaced the Elecsol leisure battery on my Apache. The battery was only 3 years old and did not perform well. I replaced it with a Bosch S5 ( which is the dearer version of the Varta I believe) from Just Car Batteries who were excellent with their advice and next day delivery.

I'm well pleased with battery up to now, but I suppose only time will tell.

Nidge


----------

